# Going to have my first kid



## susan (Feb 23, 2009)

HELP!!! I am a real novice at this. I purchased a doe and buck pygmy goat in October. The Doe was already bred when I brought them home. I was told that she was due between Feb 26 and March 3rd. I don't know if I should put her in a stall (I tried and she does not want to go in) or let her stay out with my llama and two bucklings. If I leave her out will she be ok? She is very timid and I don't think that she will want me in the stall with her. This will be her third kidding. Can someone please advise me? I can send pictures tomorrow if that is what you need. Oh yeah her ligaments are getting thin.

Susan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she is very close....I would not leave her in with the bucks...this late in pregnancy...
I know she may not want to go in but...she needs to be away from the bucks right now...
Try to get her use to you...try to figure out what she likes the best in treats so she can start to trust you....spend some time with her and let her get use to your voice....to bad you didn't have another doe or a wether to put her in with....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on your upcoming kidding.

are the boys wethered or still intact?


----------



## susan (Feb 23, 2009)

They are in tact. One is 9 months and the other is 6 months. I finally got her in a stall but she is not happy about it!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

i'm not big on stalling till they are showing signs of kidding. But that is just my personal preference


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, sometimes they get more nervous when they are alone to long before kidding. As for her being timid-you could try getting her to like you more by giving her treats like animal crackers. Our goats will almost tear the fence down for their animal crackers  . Best of luck for her kidding though. I have my first doe of the year kidding in the next couple days. Her due date is Wednesday.


----------



## susan (Feb 23, 2009)

How long do I have to leave her in the stall after the blessed event? Will the buck bother the babies? He is kind of ornery and is the head goat. large horns and can be very intimidating. 

Susan


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The bucks and the doe can not go together after she kids or they will impregnant her again immediately, which is not good for her.

If she really is panicking in the stall by herself, I would leave her out with them until 1.) she shows that she is in labor OR 2.) you see the bucks trying to "ride" her - as that can hurt her very badly.

Keep a close eye on her, watch her udder. Also if you can post pics, we might be able to help you in how close she is getting - congrats on the coming kids!


----------



## susan (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I will let her out of the stall in the morning and get some pictures posted

Susan


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes you need to have two pens now. Cant have her getting bred right away -- not healthy for her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree....with everyone ...  

and be careful..those buck are sneaky critters... :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree with the others. If you are home with them all the time and can watch her all the time I think you are somewhat safe, but if you have to leave I would lock her in the stall so just in case she slips a fast one in on you and has the babies. 

I have been doing this for 9 years and sometimes they still surprise with kids and I thought we had more time. I would also give her a special treat while she is he in stall so she will associate the stall with a treat and won't fight you on getting in there. It can be some thing as simple as raisins, Cheerios's, bread or anything you have handy. It will make it a lot easier for her. What ever you do do not leave her alone with those bucks unless you are home.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

At work I breed the boer does back 4 weeks after kidding. 

It has been my experience that only the very best will manage it - most goats are not capable of cycling directly after kidding - so really the concern that they will breed her back 'immediately' I think is not a huge issue. 

What I would probably do is keep the older buck intact (assuming you want him to breed her later down the track), wether the other guy and that way she will have a mate to be penned up with.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

with the minis they easily can get bred back with that heat they have aprox 1 week after kidding.


----------



## susan (Feb 23, 2009)

I got a picture of her today but it isn't very good.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Beings this is her third kidding I would say that she has a little longer by the size of her utter.


----------



## susan (Feb 23, 2009)

Could you take an educated guess as to how long? I am going to put her in a new pen this weekend and want to know about how long I have to get everything ready. I am sorry for all of the questions but I have never done this before.

Thanks for everyones help

Susan


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

When did it start to grow or has it been like that since you bought her? Because I am doubting her due date being anytime soon. :shrug: But it isnt like I have been wrong before :doh: So she could go on her march 3rd date, I would REALLY be surprised if it was earlier then that


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Lori and Stacey..with this being her third freshening, that udder should be showing sign of filling. Even my mini does that have had their 6th kidding have full tight udders a week befre they deliver.

A good side and front pic of her would show us how "big" she is....and have a better idea of when and how many. :wink:


----------



## susan (Feb 23, 2009)

I have been having computer problems. Finally got it fixed and got the other pictures of my marge. If I need different pictures please let me know. HOpe they help you in making an good guess at her due date

Susan


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm sorry Susan I can not really see those at all. has her utter gotten any larger? To me I would says he has a few weeks at least.


----------



## susan (Feb 23, 2009)

Her udder doesn't appear to have gotten any larger. Here are a couple of better pictures. I will go back out and see if I can get a better picture of her udder.

Susan


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they are just so small its hard to tell anything.

I say a couple more weeks unless you can narrow it down by when she was with the buck


----------



## susan (Feb 23, 2009)

Marge still hasn't kidded but boy is she "blooming" I am attaching a couple of pictures that I took with my phone. Did not have any luck getting a good picture of her udder but it seems to be starting to fill. I am figuring that the lady I bought her from was way off on the date!!! I almost have the new barn ready for her. I don't have another doe to put with her will she have a fit being alone even if the other goats are across the yard from her? :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I was wondering about you and her. So no babies yet :shrug: I guess you are right, the breeder had the dates totally wrong. Sorry the pictures are just to small to see.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks like a nigi/pygmy cross....alot like my eldest doe, though Marge is not as low slung! I agree that the breeder definately had a mix up with breeding dates, she does look low in the belly, though not wide...I would guess a single, but the pics are small, so I could be wrong.
If she's filling now, and you have had her with your buck all this time, he very well could have bred her after you brought them home she should be progressivly filling up daily over the next week and then usually 24 hours before delivery she will be totally full and tight.

It's good that you have an area for your boy, not only can he breed her soon after the birth, but the pregnacy hormones that will riseas she goes into labor will cause him to want to chase and try to mount her as she labors.....which would be very stressful for her and very dangerous to the kid wanting to come out.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

What I do is, put some grain down and then sneak around behind them and snap the picture.
It has to be pretty close...you neighbors will think you are "strange" taking "cha cha" shots.
:ROFL:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

That udder dosent look very full at all. My nubian's didn't fill till the day before kidding so I had like no warning, but she was nice and told us on delevery day by dropping her plug.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Susan, how are things going? We need a update.


----------



## susan (Feb 23, 2009)

I hope these pictures are better.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

The pictures are so tiny they are hard to see. Its like they are being shrunk down too much. Is there any way you can use a full size picture linked to something like photobucket or imageshack?


----------



## susan (Feb 23, 2009)

Here is a link. the pictures that I posted earlier were cropped from these and then I had to take a picture of them with my cell phone camera because they were to big for the blog. I had never heard photobucket until you suggested it!!!! http://s699.photobucket.com/albums/vv35 ... ys_photos/


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I see it's starting to fill, but I'd say you have a way to go yet...not that my guesstimations are all that accurate! :GAAH:


----------



## susan (Feb 23, 2009)

Here is a link to a few new pictures of Marge's udder. I am guessing maybe next week by the way that it is filling. Does anyone else have any ideas. I am moving her over to her new barn and am going to put my female llama with her. They are good friends and I think that might make the move less stressfull on her. Now if I can just get the lead on the little stinker.

http://s699.photobucket.com/albums/vv35 ... ys_photos/

Thanks 
Susan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Unless she doesn't have much capacity, I'd say you still have a good week or two to see kiddo's :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

filling in nicely! yah a week or so


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yep, she's coming along nicely! Can't wait for babies! :wahoo:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It will be a little while for the babies.... :wink:


----------



## susan (Feb 23, 2009)

I am so excited. I am seeing white mucos in Marge's vaginal area and her ligaments are completly gone!!! I am checking on her every couple of hours. She ate dinner last night but she did not eat it all. did accept some cherrios this morning. I am gonna be a goat grandma!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

can't wait ...babies coming soon....... :leap: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:stars: I hope she goes quickly so she doesn't torment you any longer!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She definately looked to have dropped in the pictures - shouldn't be long now!


----------



## susan (Feb 23, 2009)

Just came in from the barn. No baby yet. We are supposed to have a thunderstorm tonite. That is probably when it will happen!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, some girls choose to have their babies in the worst weather! I was lucky this year, both delivered on beautiful warm days.


----------



## susan (Feb 23, 2009)

I still don't have a kid!!! Here is a new picture of her udder. I think that it has gotten larger than it was last week. I am going on vacation on Thursday. I really hope that she has this baby before then. If not she better wait until next Tuesday!!!! http://s699.photobucket.com/albums/vv35 ... ys_photos/


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Udder is a nice size now. for your sake I hope she hurries up or holds on.

So have you checked her ligaments recently?


----------



## susan (Feb 23, 2009)

Ligaments have been gone for a couple of weeks. She is going to drive me to drink!!! I now know that the phrase stubborn old goat was coined by someone who owned one of marge's relatives!!!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hehehe 

well at least you know you are a day closer then you were yesterday


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> well at least you know you are a day closer then you were yesterday


 Now that is true.... :greengrin: ........you are now in the :hair: pullout your hair club..... :wink:


----------



## susan (Feb 23, 2009)

FINALLY!!! Marge kidded yesterday afternoon. She had twins, a boy and girl. I am so excited. Now I have to find someone to help me castrate the little buck in a couple of weeks. My husband said that he can't bring himself to do it (I think its some kind of man thing!!!)

Here is a link to pictures
http://s699.photobucket.com/albums/vv35 ... ys_photos/


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats! they are really cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> My husband said that he can't bring himself to do it (I think its some kind of man thing!!!)


 :ROFL: yep I think so.... :wink:

congrats those kids are cuties.....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...adorable babies! Congratulations! :stars:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats on the twins, they're lovely!


----------

